# Application pour lire un QRCode depuis une photo stockée (et non en flashant un QRCode directement)



## CGo78 (22 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir
Quelqu’un saurait il me dire s’il existe une application permettant de détecter et lire un QRCode contenu dans une photo ? En d’autres termes, comment lire un QRCode lorsqu’on a seulement la photo de celui ci, et 1 seul iPhone ;-) ?! Merci !


----------



## moderno31 (22 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

En photo ou pas c'est pareil. Je ne comprends pas la question
Quand je voyage en avion et que j'ai peur que mon vieux téléphone me lache, bah je fais une copie d'écran pour l'envoyer sur un autre téléphone. Et cette copie d'écran se lit très bien au scan des compagnies.

Bref il te faut forcément 2 appareils.
Que veux-tu faire exactement ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2020)

Il parle de la reconnaissance par l'iPhone. Pour interpréter, après coup, un QrCode, il faut trouver une application sur l'Apple Store. Il y en a plein. le mieux est de les télécharger et de tester.


----------



## moderno31 (25 Juillet 2020)

Pendant lontemps j'ai eu https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/qr-code-ϟ/id368494609
QRcode de Tapmedia mais je m'en sers beaucoup moins depuis qu'on m'a montré que l'app Appareil Photo savait aussi le faire. Peut-être pas pour tout, mais pour les QRcode basiques.

Prendre le QRcode + iPhone en mode appareil photo. En présentant le capteur de l'appareil photo sur le QRcode, la lecture se fait et Safari se déclenche. Je suis en iOS 12.1.


----------



## moderno31 (25 Juillet 2020)

Apparemment il faut aussi aller dans Réglages - Appareil photo - Scanner les QRcode activé.


----------

